# Barbershop to classical - help



## Barberette (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi there I'm a new member and wonder if anyone can help. I sing with a barbershop octet (four part harmony). We'd like to improve by entering the local music festivals, the content of which is largely classical. Our current repertoire is contemporary. Of the categories we're thinking of entering one is 'five minutes' and the other 'two contrasting songs'. Can anyone give me any ideas for contest-friendly four part classical music? We can sing SSAA and I'd describe us as 'intermediate'. Any ideas would be very gratefully received.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

But there's reams and reams of it!
Eg, here: http://www.musicroom.com/Browse/Gen...ore1_arrangementgroup7_arrangement131_genre61
which I got by googling "SSAA music"
You'll need to be clearer about what "contest friendly" and "intermediate" mean (I assume you're not going to be singing barbershop!)


----------



## Barberette (Nov 30, 2011)

*Thanks for reply*

That's the problem - knowing how to narrow it down. We want two classical choral songs, preferably in English - I think we could tackle most SSAA. I know about the songs which are real 'winners' at barbershop contests, but don't know whether there's any equivalent for choral competitions - or if there's some pieces to avoid because they are overdone. We plan to visit the local festivals in 2012 to listen and learn, with a view to entering in 2013, but as we sing 'off music' it takes us ages to learn anything so I thought I'd start my research now! Again any ideas gratefully received.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Go to Spotify.
Spotify's search facilities are crap, so type this in: "songs from liquid days"
You'll get tracks from two albums. Click on any track where the album = "songs from liquid days" (ie, not "glass: songs from liquid days")
You'll get all the tracks on an album, some of whose tracks I arranged.
The three tracks, "There are some men", "Quand les hommes" and "Piere de soleil" constitute Philip Glass's "Three songs" and they are delightful: melodious and a bit different without being threatening. 
Although they are SATB, the nature of the writing should allow for simple octave transpositions, as you'll hear.
If you like them but get stuck, let me know ([email protected]) and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## flylooper (Dec 6, 2011)

Barberette said:


> Hi there I'm a new member and wonder if anyone can help. I sing with a barbershop octet (four part harmony). We'd like to improve by entering the local music festivals, the content of which is largely classical. Our current repertoire is contemporary. Of the categories we're thinking of entering one is 'five minutes' and the other 'two contrasting songs'. Can anyone give me any ideas for contest-friendly four part classical music? We can sing SSAA and I'd describe us as 'intermediate'. Any ideas would be very gratefully received.


Wow! What a jump! From barbershop harmony to classical?? The two styles are diametrically opposed, seems to me. Ever think about madrigals?


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

These Carissimi motets might be the kind of thing you're looking for:











This Josquin is also very much in barbershop quartet territory:


----------



## Barberette (Nov 30, 2011)

*Thank you*

Many apologies for taking so long to respond to your kind words of advice - Christmas has been especially chaotic chez Barberette, for reasons I won't bore you with. Yes, you're quite right Flylooper it is a big leap - but my group thinks we can sing anything we set our minds on. It usually works eventually! Thanks for the links and audio clips Hocket and Jeremy - will follow up and put them to the rest of the group. I'll let you know what happens ... Happy New Year all.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi, after I had last posted it occurred to me that this might be something suitable in English as you have up to eight voices , but I'd presumed that you were done so I didn't bother:


----------

